# Spiritual Ecstasy - What Is Samadhi?



## spnadmin (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread has been started to enable forum members to discuss the concept of Samadhi as it is understood in various religious and spiritual traditions. The origins of this idea of spiritual bliss arise from a common source in all dharmic traditions. The place of samadhi is not exactly the same in each of those dharmic traditions.


----------



## pk70 (Sep 10, 2008)

*TO BE IN LORD’S LOVE AND LIVE IN THAT STATE OF **MIND** IS REAL SMADHI*

ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਮੀਠੀ ਲਾਗੀ ॥ 
Gur kī sėvā mīṯẖī lāgī. 
Service to the Guru seems sweet to them. 
ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਸੂਖ ਸਹਜ ਸਮਾਧੀ ॥ 
An*ḏin sūkẖ sahj samāḏẖī. 
Night and day, they are intuitively immersed in celestial peace. 
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤਿਆ ਮਨੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਹੋਆ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸੇਵ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਹੇ ॥੧੧॥ ( SGGS 1050)
Har har karṯi*ā man nirmal ho*ā gur kī sėv pi*ārī hė. ||11|| 
Chanting the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, their minds become immaculate; they love to serve the Guru. ||11||


----------



## pk70 (Sep 10, 2008)

ਮਃ  ੧  ॥ ਅਖੀ  ਪਰਣੈ  ਜੇ  ਫਿਰਾਂ  ਦੇਖਾਂ  ਸਭੁ  ਆਕਾਰੁ  ॥ ਪੁਛਾ  ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਪੰਡਿਤਾਂ  ਪੁਛਾ  ਬੇਦ  ਬੀਚਾਰ  ॥ ਪੁਛਾ  ਦੇਵਾਂ  ਮਾਣਸਾਂ  ਜੋਧ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਅਵਤਾਰ  ॥ ਸਿਧ  ਸਮਾਧੀ  ਸਭਿ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਜਾਇ  ਦੇਖਾਂ  ਦਰਬਾਰੁ  ॥ ਅ*ਗੈ * *ਸਚਾ ਸਚਿ ਨਾਇ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਭੈ ਵਿਣੁ ਸਾਰੁ  *      ॥ ਹੋਰ  ਕਚੀ  ਮਤੀ  ਕਚੁ  ਪਿਚੁ  ਅੰਧਿਆ  ਅੰਧੁ  ਬੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਰਮੀ  ਬੰਦਗੀ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਲੰਘਾਏ  ਪਾਰਿ  ॥੨॥ 
Mehlā 1. Akẖīŉ parṇai jė firāŉ ḏėkẖāŉ sabẖ ākār. Pucẖẖā gi*ānī pandẖiṯāŉ pucẖẖā bėḏ bīcẖār. Pucẖẖā ḏėvāŉ māṇsāŉ joḏẖ karahi avṯār. Siḏẖ samāḏẖī sabẖ suṇī jā*ė ḏėkẖāŉ ḏarbār. Agai sacẖā sacẖ nā*ė nirbẖa*o bẖai viṇ sār. Hor kacẖī maṯī kacẖ picẖ anḏẖi*ā anḏẖ bīcẖār. Nānak karmī banḏagī naḏar langẖā*ė pār. ||2|| 
1st Guru. If I walk on my eyes and see all the forms this wise; If I ask the divines and men of tellers and ask also the reflectors of the Vedas; If I question gods, men, warriors and the prophets created by the Lord; If I consult all the perfect persons, wrapt in trance to go and see the Lord's court. Then would I know, that hereafter the True, Dauntless, Fear-fear and Sublime Lord accepts only the True Name. False, immature and shallow is all other intellect. Blind is the reflection of the blind person. Nanak, by the Lord's grace, man is blessed with His meditation and by His grace he is ferried across. 
ਅਖਂ​*ੀ ਪਰਣੈ = ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਭਾਰ। ਸਭੁ ਆਕਾਰੁ = ਸਾਰਾ ਜਗਤ। ਮਾਣਸਾਂ = ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ। ਕਰਹਿ ਅਵਤਾਰ = ਜੰਮਦੇ ਹਨ, ਬਣਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜੋਧ = ਸੂਰਮੇ। ਸੁਣੀ = ਮੈਂ ਸੁਣਾਂ। ਦਰਬਾਰੁ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ। ਸਚਿ ਨਾਇ = ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਰਾਹੀਂ, ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਨਾਲ। ਭੈ ਵਿਣੁ = ਡਰ-ਰਹਿਤ। ਸਾਰੁ = ਜਗਤ ਦਾ ਮੂਲ। ਕਚੁ ਪਿਚੁ = ਕੱਚਾ-ਪਿੱਲਾ। ਅੰਧੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ = ਅੰਨਿ੍ਹਆਂ ਵਾਲਾ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ਾ; ਅੰਨਿ੍ਹਆਂ ਵਾਲਾ ਟਟੌਲਾ। ਕਰਮੀ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ। ਨਦਰਿ = ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਨਾਲ।੨।

ਜੇ ਮੈਂ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਭਾਰ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਫਿਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਸਾਰਾ ਜਗਤ (ਫਿਰ ਕੇ) ਵੇਖ ਲਵਾਂ; ਜੇ ਮੈਂ ਗਿਆਨਵਾਨ ਪੰਡਿਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਵੇਦਾਂ ਦੇ ਡੂੰਘੇ ਭੇਤ ਪੁੱਛ ਲਵਾਂ; ਜੇ ਮੈਂ ਦੇਵਤਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਾ ਪੁੱਛਾਂ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਪੁੱਛਾਂ ਜੋ ਬੜੇ ਬੜੇ ਸੂਰਮੇ ਬਣਦੇ ਹਨ; ਜੇ ਸਮਾਧੀ ਲਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪੁੱਗੇ ਹੋਏ ਜੋਗੀਆਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਮੱਤਾਂ ਜਾ ਸੁਣਾਂ ਕਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਮੈਂ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਵੇਖਾਂ-(ਇਹਨਾਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਉੱਦਮਾਂ ਦੇ) ਸਾਹਮਣੇ (ਇੱਕੋ ਹੀ ਸੁਚੱਜੀ ਮਤਿ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ, ਜੋ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਦਾ ਡਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਤੇ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਦਾ ਮੂਲ ਹੈ, ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ; (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ) ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਮੱਤਾਂ ਕੱਚੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੇ ਉੱਦਮ ਕੱਚੇ-ਪਿੱਲੇ ਹਨ (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਖੁੰਝੇ ਹੋਏ) ਅੰਨਿ੍ਹਆਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਨ੍ਹੇ ਟਟੌਲੇ ਹੀ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਇਹ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪਣੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 10, 2008)

YouTube - The UNREAL Truth about Yogananda, Anandamayi Ma and Babaji


----------



## pk70 (Sep 10, 2008)

namjap said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PrGQ1-82so




*The more he talks the more he exposes his agenda, I haven't heard a spiritual guide line  save for his favorites.*

ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
[/FONT]Gauri 5th Guru.[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਜੋਗ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸੁਨਿ ਆਇਓ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ॥ 
[/FONT]The way of communion with the Lord I have heard from the Guru.[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਮੋ ਕਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਬੁਝਾਇਓ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
[/FONT]Unto me the Guru has communicated it by his instruction. Pause.[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਨਉ ਖੰਡ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੀ ਇਸੁ ਤਨ ਮਹਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਮਸਕਾਰਾ ॥ 
[/FONT]Every moment I make obeisance unto Him who is contained in the nine regions of the earth and this body.[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਦੀਖਿਆ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਮੁੰਦ੍ਰਾ ਕਾਨੀ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਿਓ ਏਕੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰਾ ॥੧॥ 
[/FONT]Guru's gospel I have made my ear-rings, and I have enshrined the one Formless Lord within my heart.[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਪੰਚ ਚੇਲੇ ਮਿਲਿ ਭਏ ਇਕਤ੍ਰਾ ਏਕਸੁ ਕੈ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਏ ॥ 
[/FONT]Joining together the five disciples I have put them under the control of one conscience.[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਦਸ ਬੈਰਾਗਨਿ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਤਬ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਗੀ ਥੀਏ ॥੨॥ ( SGGS 208)
[/FONT]When (the five organs of perception and five of action) ten solitarians, become obedient, then was I rendered the immaculate yogi.[/FONT] 


 [/FONT]


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 10, 2008)

*In the Name of God, the Most Merciful, the Most Compassionate*


“We must give peace to our brothers and sisters in each circumstance, no matter what path they go on. We must give them peace, so that difficulty does not come to them. Whether they go there, here, here or anywhere, we must only give them peace. Love must be our only form. Love is our path towards our brothers and sisters. Compassion must be our point of unity. This is our union. This is union with God. Our union is compassionate union on the path to God. We have come through the ages together; that is union."*

    M. R. Bawa Muhaiyaddeen,* _Suratur-Rahmah: The Form of Compassion

Click > http://books.google.com/books?id=hMDs02TOSKsC&printsec=frontcover&dq=isbn:0914390732#PPA30,M1
_


----------



## pk70 (Sep 10, 2008)

namjap said:


> *In the Name of God, the Most Merciful, the Most Compassionate*
> 
> 
> “We must give peace to our brothers and sisters in each circumstance, no matter what path they go on. We must give them peace, so that difficulty does not come to them. Whether they go there, here, here or anywhere, we must only give them peace. Love must be our only form. Love is our path towards our brothers and sisters. Compassion must be our point of unity. This is our union. This is union with God. Our union is compassionate union on the path to God. We have come through the ages together; that is union."*
> ...


   “Many scholars and leaders from the Islamic, Judaic, Christian, and Hindu communities considered him to be a true saint.”( quote from namjap ji’s post)

*HE was indeed; his following words support that too*
We must give peace to our brothers and sisters in each circumstance, no matter what path they go on. We must give them peace, so that difficulty does not come to them. Whether they go there, here, here or anywhere, we must only give them peace. Love must be our only form. Love is our path towards our brothers and sisters. Compassion must be our point of unity. This is our union. This is union with God. Our union is compassionate union on the path to God. We have come through the ages together; that is union."

*Gurbani supports him as he speaks in love and beyond animosity*

*ਤੂੰ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਸੰਤ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਿਰਮਲ **॥ (SGGS 108)
**Thou art without enmity and Thine saints are pure.*


*My regards to him:happy:
*


----------



## JimRinX (Sep 10, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *The more he talks the more he exposes his agenda, I haven't heard a spiritual guide line save for his favorites.*
> 
> ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
> Gauri 5th Guru.[/FONT]
> ...


I think that you may be right, my good Ji; that Book he's selling doesn't ever seem to stray from it's prominent place, does it?
Maybe, on the other hand, he's just a man who has really Seen The Light through His Experiences with these Avatars and Avthoods - and is thus now so filled with Loving Kindness and Goodness, that he cannot Help but want us to Buy It and Read It, so we can share in his discovery.
But then I've noticed that many (TOO many!) of my fellow Americans often (TOO Often!) feel a 'lacking' that can only be sated by the kind of Spiritual Fulfillment - and the Sense of Complete Wellbeing that it gives one - which Sikhs, Buddhists, and Hindus are so Blessed to Enjoy simply through our 'Normal' Devotions! 
It's the 'Karma Denying' Christian Teachings that the world was once completely "pure" until 'Eve' commited the 'Original Sin' of eating an Apple, as well as the Belief that we MUST Suffer for our having 'Killed Jesus' that have distracted them of The Dharma fro far too long, I'm afraid; and the Hatered of the TV Preachers - not to mention the Gun Toting Crazies who 'follow' them - are not helping things any! 
Thus, we've had many 'False Gurus and Yogis' have arrived on shores, only to 'sell' these Metaphysically Challenged Persons a handfull of Cobb - when they deserve a Pot of Honey!!!
That's why I tell them about SPN - as well as The Dalai Lamas Books! Regarding those - and The SPN, I can attest to their True Worth!


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 11, 2008)

In the Zen tradition spiritual ecstasy has its own identity. This poem/ode by Richard Rose, a Zen mystic, describes the experience with an authentic voice. This is Book 1 of three books. I will post the others in time. Richard Rose left his physical body in the late 1990's in the US. He had a significant influence on many people who were seeking the Divine within. The source is Self-Discovery Portal,

*The Three Books of the Absolute*
*by Richard Rose*
*Book I*


_Out of the valley of the river came a wanderer. Peace was in his eye and_
_his soul was wrapped in Nirvana. Peace to the wanderer._

_O Eternal Essence, I was that Wanderer. I it was who left the gardens of_
_tranquility that I might labor for Truth._

_I sought Thee, O Eternal Essence, in the grottoes and in the tabernacles. I_
_called out thy name to the stone ears of statues. And thou answered not._

_I sought Thee in the voice of nature. I looked for Thee in the footprints of_
_animals, in the habits of birds. I listened for a revelation in the murmuring of_
_waters and in the soft moaning of the forests. I laid my ear against the roaring_
_cataracts and bared my head to the tempests. But Thou answered not._

_I have sought Thee, O Eternal Essence, within my self. I have sought Thee_
_in my mind until I was cursed with confusion. And I saw Thee not._

_Then, O Eternal Essence, I sought Thee whence I came. I sought Thee in_
_my womb. As the wild beast flees from the elements into his cavern where his_
_wild dam littered him, so I fled the darkness of my clay. And naught did I find_
_but the turbulence of my imagination. There in chaotic pattern did I find the_
_seeds of all confusion that pretended to be wisdom. Where man was born was_
_also born his gods. Where man was born was also born his demons. And where_
_in glorious pain, man first raised his foetal head, there too in ignominious joy_
_was he devoured._

_My eyes are extinguished although I see the earth beneath me. And my_
_ears are destroyed and my mouth speaks no words for my feet carry me through_
_a realm that needs no language. And my mind is silent and humble in its_
_dismay, and all within that House there is not one thought. And within that_
_House is heard the painful tolling of a tiny silver bell, and within that dome is_
_felt the surge of mighty roaring tides that will not be stopped._

_For the keeper of the House is gone, and all that remains testifies that he_
_never was. Exploding thunder shakes its walls, and heaven and hell are within_
_its region. For All is within that House, swelling it to burst its comprehension._
_All joy is here, and all joy is pain, torturing the House that cannot contain it._
_All of joy is tears, and the world will not contain the reaving sorrow of_
_this House. All this House is fire, straining to burst forth until these walls stand_
_no longer._

_O lamentations of lamentations, has thy agony no tongue? O sorrower in_
_the spaces of desolation, who shall hear thy anguish, and unless it be heard, how_
_shall the pain be stopped?_

_I, O Eternal Essence, beseech Thee,--where within Thee have I dissolved_
_myself?_

_Where are prisoned those who follow love? Where have I left my I-ness,_
_and now having left it, who is it that cries out to Thee? Where is the dirge of_
_sorrow that is all that remains of me? Who feels this pain that burns and_
_consumes, yet is felt not by I-who-am-no-more? Who is it that looks from the_
_windows of my mansion like a strange prowler? Who is it that hears and hears_
_not, that yearns for life and lives not, that seeks out death and dies not....?_
_O Ever-Allness, what is Thy pleasure in my sorrow? Thou hast damned_
_me to thoughtlessness, and yet I cannot leave off thinking, and still my thoughts_
_are not words. Thou hast robbed me of my soul and mind, and my body_
_laments for all ages, for my body dies not nor yet walks among men. Thou hast_
_delivered me from my Ego, and what is there that remains? O Ever-Allness,_
_forever insensate, pitiless to entreaty, speechless to my prayers,--weep Thou_
_with me for I am of Thee....and all that remains of me is Thee._

_What is the magnitude of Thy nothingness! O what are the limits of Thy_
_plentitude!....What is the thunder of Thy silence!....How quiet are Thy_
_cataclysms! Thus shall I sing the praises of myself._
_Peace to the wanderer!_

This passage describes a state of mind before nirvana is reached and before the discovery of the Divine occurs. I think we can hear similarities but also differences when contrasting what is in the writing of Richard Rose with our understanding of the torments of munn in Sikhism.

One thing is important to note and it is stated by Rose early in this passage. In Zen "nirvana" is not the goal of spiritual development. In Zen the question that is asked is, After nirvana, then what? ​


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm amazed to find Bawa here!  He is my guru and his books have taught me how to be with the Sri Guru Granth Sahib.  I know he was considered a saint by followers of many different religions.  His message is very similar to the teachings of Sikhism.  

I would like to know more about the concept of saints in Sikhism.  How would someone like Guru Bawa ji be honored (I am not asking about worship, but reverence for saints and sages) in Sikhism.

Blessed Be!
Jasnoormotherlylove



pk70 said:


> “Many scholars and leaders from the Islamic, Judaic, Christian, and Hindu communities considered him to be a true saint.”( quote from namjap ji’s post)
> 
> *HE was indeed; his following words support that too*
> We must give peace to our brothers and sisters in each circumstance, no matter what path they go on. We must give them peace, so that difficulty does not come to them. Whether they go there, here, here or anywhere, we must only give them peace. Love must be our only form. Love is our path towards our brothers and sisters. Compassion must be our point of unity. This is our union. This is union with God. Our union is compassionate union on the path to God. We have come through the ages together; that is union."
> ...


----------



## findingmyway (Jan 14, 2011)

jasnoor said:


> I'm amazed to find Bawa here!  He is my guru and his books have taught me how to be with the Sri Guru Granth Sahib.  I know he was considered a saint by followers of many different religions.  His message is very similar to the teachings of Sikhism.
> 
> I would like to know more about the concept of saints in Sikhism.  How would someone like Guru Bawa ji be honored (I am not asking about worship, but reverence for saints and sages) in Sikhism.
> 
> ...


Jasnoor ji,
In Sikhism we only one current Guru, that is Guru Granth Sahib ji. Other people can help teach us but they can never have the same status as our ONLY Guru.

The concept of saints or sants stirs up emotion and has been shown to attract much controversy. I personally feel that no human being should be called a sant as humans are not infallible. If they allow themselves to be called a sant they are full of ego so go against the definition of a saint anyway! We cannot always tell what is in a persons heart. There are levels of goodness but I personally feel the only sant is Waheguru.

Don't have much time atm so will expand on this later if no-one else steps in.
Jasleen.


----------

